# What's the story on canned tuna!



## username (Jun 4, 2006)

About three or four years ago I noticed I didn't like canned tuna anymore and hadn't bought any since. Decided to try again and it's like oil pack has disappeared. Did I miss a big news story on canned tuna?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2006)

You must be shopping in the wrong stores - lol!!!  Oil-packed tuna is definitely still around, & it's the only type I buy since I find the water-packed dry, dry, dry.

Because of all the diet hoopla, however, most stores tend to carry more water-pack than oil-pack, so you do have to look carefully.  Any store that carries water-pack is bound to have oil-pack as well, albeit in smaller quantities.  But it's definitely still out there & definitely my top pick for salads, tuna-stuffed peppers, & pasta sauces.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 4, 2006)

They are both still available. Just look at the labels.


----------



## amber (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I cannot find oil packed tuna either, and I definately prefer it to the spring water version.  I bought a vacuum sealed pack of tuna last week and it was nasty.  It was minced tuna, though you can buy a tuna steak in the package but why bother?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont like the vacumn packed tuna either.I think its just a marketing ploy to sell scraps for more money.I think that about those cheese crumbles also,just scrapings from the bottom of the cheese barrel.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 4, 2006)

Gosh folks, we have no problem getting both here in our regular supermarkets (not the really fancy ones, just the routine supermarkets we have in the area).

Although must state that we live about 30 miles or so from Breezy so maybe we have the same regional experience.

We do not buy a whole lot of canned tuna but do prefer the oil packed. Agree it is more flavorful than the water packed variety.

Would talk to the manager of your local market.  Have found those folks are usually very accomodating.

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2006)

I love canned tuna, and buy lots of it. My husband prefers the solid pack albicore, and I like the darker meat in the chunk tuna, so I usually mix it up. 

I always buy the water-packed tuna because it has fewer calories, but I can see where the oil-packed type would be superior for certain recipes...like a nicoise sandwich, for instance. 

I'd like to try some of the imported, oil-packed Italian tuna, but they don't have it around here. I may order some one of these days. I have a recipe for a Giada's tuna spaghetti sauce that I'd like to try.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank the Lord for dolphin friendly.....


I, on the rare ocassion, eat the Albacore. I do like the oil packed, but feel that is in hiding now. I am not sure if the world fishing police have had anything to do w/ it, but I wish it were more readily available.


----------



## BigJim (Jun 5, 2006)

*Oil Filled Canned Tuna*

Its there all you have to do is keep looking. I prefer the oil pack tuna because It to me has a better taste. You dont get that dry taste,
it`s just like putting tuna on a couple pieces of bread with out any
mayonaise. Since we are talking about tuna , can you answer me this.
when all these big named chefs cook tuna steaks all they do is brown
it on the outside and leave it raw in the inside. alot of people like it
that way but I would`nt eat a bite of that. I don`t like any kind of
meat raw. it does`nt have to be cremated either.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that is the difference between sachimi grade and grill grade. Like all suchi, if you see a translucent piece of thin sliced red goodness, it is a ggod thing. Grill grade tends to be the "brownish" tuna flesh, not savory in a raw state. Bonito is a young , thick skined tuna prized for its ruby red flesh, and thick fat layer. To each thier own.

I Am NOT  a fan of the sachimi, but I know what it is all about, being in a still sushi trendy town. The only things I like rare, are my steaks...of good ol moo cow.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 5, 2006)

Fresh tuna grilled rare is absolutely wonderful. Any other way of fixing tuna makes it akin to cardboard. I have stopped buying canned tuna for tuna fish salad.  I buy fresh when on sale (usually "medallions" for $4.99/lb.) and poach to make fresh tuna fish salad. Once you do this, you'll never look back. While it sounds "expensive", 8oz. of fresh tuna makes a LOT of salad.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jun 5, 2006)

*What's the story on canned tuna*

_Oil packed tuna is still available but hard to find.   Of all the brands only Bumble Bee has oil packed tuna in my supermarket.  I guess everyone is on a low-fat kick but water packed tuna is awful tasting.  _
_As for fresh tuna,  I too can't bring myself to eating raw fish but people say tuna is a great tasting fish.   Maybe someday.   _


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 5, 2006)

check the Italian or ethnic aisles of your markets...look for goya or cento brands...you'll find olive oil packed tuna...so good!


----------



## BigJim (Jun 6, 2006)

*Tuna*

well Im think to each his own, My wife hates me for it. I like meat I don`t
like any meat raw or under cooked but that me. my wife likes all the different
typs of meat rare or bleeding, like tri-tip she goes crazy over that, I just as
soon have a piece of hamburger for beef. and I like for fish, i like cod or
perch, trout. I don`t eat anything raw unless it`s a vegetable. thats just
me. and if you want to anything rare or raw, thats all well and good. that
is the joy of cooking. take care and God bless....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 6, 2006)

We still have both here in Indiana...........at least where I live.


----------

